# Man vs Food



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

I love this show, it's on the travel channel. I'm also honored that they just did a San Diego episode (my home town).

Who else loves this show?


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't believe I've ever seen it.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

amazingrace said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen it.


To sum up the show, the host of the show (Adam) visits cities all around the USA in search of restaurants that serve abnormally large portions. His goal is to find the large dish and to try to finish it (normally within a time limit). In the San Diego edition for example he visited "The Broken Yolk" which is a local chain where his challenge was to eat a 12 egg omelet composing of a pound of cheese, mushrooms, and topped with chili and more cheese...also served with 2 pounds of hash browns and 2 biscuits...all within an hour.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

What do you like about the show? I find it nauseating, myself.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

ChrisLehrer said:


> What do you like about the show? I find it nauseating, myself.


It gives me ideas on what I can cook at home...plus I love seeing if he can eat whats put in front of him. The one I like the most was when he was in the bay area and he ate "the kitchen sink"

- http://www.sanfranciscocreameryco.com/kitchen_sink.html


> We throw everything at you with this gigantic sundae served in our own specially made sink! We take three sliced bananas, scoops of your choice of up to 8 choices of ice creams, 8 servings of toppings, mounds and mounds of whipped cream, chopped toasted almonds and cherries. Served one (if you dare) to six people. Perfect for birthdays and special celebrations. Includes a picture to take home and one on our Wall of Fame - 39.95


----------



## crazybuoy (Jun 16, 2010)

hey

i also like it. there also lots at Masalah TV.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I found it few months ago and now hooked. don't see how anyone could eat some of that stuff, 12 lbs. hamburger, 5 ibs.. hotdog, stuffed pizza 12 lbs.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Watched it from the beginning.

Adam gained a lot of weight (of course) and the travel channel executives got a lot of flack from viewers about his appearance.

He lost a huge amount of weight now and the show has evolved into something else.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

He did a number of hot food challenges too. It was mildly interersting, but I'm surprised it hung on like it did.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Slim Adam is a lot less interesting that was chubby Adam.


----------

